# anavar only ?



## littleboyblue2 (Sep 12, 2010)

hey everyone i would like to take a anavar only cycle i was thinking 60mg ED for 4-6 weeks i know you need a pct my question would be is it ok to run a var only cycle  at the 60 mg ED and anyother helpful info would be great or suggestions 

stats
age - 19
height - 6,1 ft
weight - 225
BF% - 10-12%
years wrking out - 4
diet - is amzing  (my dads a nut about nutrition) 
ps: i know alittle young , but im just looking for a boost to help me out


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

What kind of "boost" are you hoping this will give you - what are your goals?

Also, what calories do you run; how many grams protein, carb and fat daily? And are you gaining weight on this?


----------



## littleboyblue2 (Sep 12, 2010)

the "boost" i want is to lean up and help me cut the fat off ,right now i am eating about 5200 cals give or take 100 or two and grams of protein 230 grams  and low carbs and fat 
and im not gaining weight really im staying right around 225 i don't really want to get much bigger maybe 250 max


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

You want to lose weight and lean out. Anavar won't do that for you - that part's your diet. You run anavar like that and you'll just shut yourself down for nothing. 

Either way, you won't gain weight while cutting. You want to get up to 250, eat more. You want to lean out, eat less. 

PS something doesn't compute - you're eaging 5200 calories a day. 230g protein will give you just under a thousand calories. Where are the other 4200 calories coming from if your diet is otherwise low in carbs and fat?


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 12, 2010)

anavar and tbol are the only two orals i'd ever recommend anyone who wants to run oral only to run.....generally both are mild so don't expect dramatic results....you can run either for longer than other orals too as a result.....normally i run them for about 8 weeks......now the part you didn't want to hear: you're only 19yrs old.....please take advantage of your natural hormones levels for a little longer before putting hormones into your body......if you're looking for a boost simply increasing your protein by another 50-100g a day will do wonders.....if you want more and it doesn't upset your stomach then add some creatine and glutamine.....no need to rush your progress.....bodybuilding is more of a marathon and not a sprint....


----------



## littleboyblue2 (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah the 230g of protein is just from the shakes let me get my diet sheet from my dads tonight and ill get off the info 

and what i have read i thought anavar helped u cut fat and give u slower lean gains is that not true ??  i dont want to get 250 just wont mind if i did change or lose alittle 

also i really want to know   about the anavar cycle like what i should run for the pct 
and any thing else i should run with it


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 12, 2010)

like any aas they increase protein synthesis......but calories are calories.....you can build more lean mass and because of the additional muscle your body will burn more calories and require more protein to maintain.....by itself though drugs won't burn fat.....always always either increase protein and calories to gain or decrease to lose.....k.i.s.s.

for pct i personally would just go nolvadex only for 4 weeks (40mg/day wk 1, 30mg/day wk 2, and wks 3&4 of pct 20mg/day)......some others prefer clomid only.....

is there a reason you want to do oral only? i'm sure you're aware that most will recommend a test only for a first cycle at 300-500mg/wk is plenty for 10-12 weeks with pct after


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

Listen, at your age, you really don't want to mess with shutting yourself down on an oral steroid that won't give you enough to make it worth having to go through PCT. Your own test is so high as it is, the little bit of boost you think you'll get from var by itself isn't going to do what you think it will. Most guys run injectable test along with any oral because of this, to get something worth being shut down for.


----------



## littleboyblue2 (Sep 12, 2010)

it's not that i want to run a oral only cycle i just heard it would be a good cycle to start off with and  i have no prob running a injectable 
also if i ran a injectable test with this cycle because of having such a high test lvl all ready would that be bad or have any neg affects ? 

with milk thistle would it help not getting shut down and i dont drink or do any drugs i am very clean eater also


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 12, 2010)

*sighs*

Another young kid wanting to do an oral only cycle..


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 12, 2010)

Too young bro train hard listen to everyone that say don't do it till at least 25. I was 27 when i ran my first and am still 27..  I studied online for 2 years before i did it and it still was not enough time i still didn't know shit till recently. So just eat, go to the gym train hard you have so much natural test in you now you don't need it dude i promise you.. You will thank everyone on here you didn't, or you will say why didn't i just listen.


 So which one will you be saying?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Sep 12, 2010)

go to AM


----------



## MDR (Sep 12, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> anavar and tbol are the only two orals i'd ever recommend anyone who wants to run oral only to run.....generally both are mild so don't expect dramatic results....you can run either for longer than other orals too as a result.....normally i run them for about 8 weeks......now the part you didn't want to hear: you're only 19yrs old.....please take advantage of your natural hormones levels for a little longer before putting hormones into your body......if you're looking for a boost simply increasing your protein by another 50-100g a day will do wonders.....if you want more and it doesn't upset your stomach then add some creatine and glutamine.....no need to rush your progress.....bodybuilding is more of a marathon and not a sprint....



Tbol might not give dramatic weight gain, but strength gains can be excellent, and it is a great hardening drug.  I agree with you 100% about taking a few years to train naturally.


----------



## littleboyblue2 (Sep 12, 2010)

sorry am ? and i know like i said i am alittle young but anavar is used on women and kids so  it should be fine im going to do it either way so if u guys are  trying to help me out you should just help me out on my cycle  not chew me out for being young 

im here looking for  info not a chrew fest if i wanted that i would go tell my rents im taking roids or want to 

i do respect that you believe im too young.... 

but if you think im too  young to take it 
and u know im going to take it either way now  you should prob just help me out so i do it right and not screw myself up anymore then i have to


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 12, 2010)

no need to be sorry .No one is chewing you out.. I know your gonna do it! These guys will help you with the safest way for your age i'm sure of it.. Good luck get a pct in line ok buddy.  I don't know the safest to do for your age so i wan't put nothing, and i don't know shit on var except adding it to a cycle not var only  wish you the best young blood


----------



## littleboyblue2 (Sep 12, 2010)

thank you Kirk B, like i  was asking above would 60 mg ed for 4-6 weeks at my age be fine and do u think i should run test with it aslo i would like to know should i do creatine with this cycle? 

thanks to irish_2003 i already have my pct


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

littleboyblue2 said:


> sorry am ? and i know like i said i am alittle young but anavar is used on women and kids so  it should be fine



The reason it's used on women and kids is because it's not particularly androgenic. Trust me, women can (and do) use the big-boy drugs; it's not dangerous for us, it's just really, really virilizing. 

Anavar isn't very androgenic. 

It's also really expensive, and although not one of the worst out there, it is hepatoxic. The doses that are used therapeutically for women with bone pain and little kids coming through chemotherapy are quite small, so the hepatoxicity problem isn't a biggie, but for a man to get any kind of gain, he's going to have to take enough to shut down his own testosterone before anything else will be added, and that makes the hepatoxicity at least a bit more of a concern. 

The higher your own test is naturally (which it is, you're still a young man), the more gear you'll have to run to make it worth shutting down your own production. 

Then you'll have to run it long enough to be worth it, since your own production will take time to get started once you end your cycle. You'll lose a lot of your gains while you wait for your boys to kick in, so you better get some good gains while you're on, right?

This is not an anti-AAS board, okay? You'll see good advice all over the place. We have nothing to gain or lose personally by telling you the truth here, which is to sit tight for a bit, do some reading, fix up your training, figure out your OWN diet, and plan this out properly rather than jumping on something you think will be okay because it's "mild".


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

if you're bent on running gears, check out this sticky:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html

bear in mind in the long run you wont be maximising your gains


----------



## zeus1983 (Sep 25, 2010)

has anyone used GP anavar?


----------



## zeus1983 (Sep 25, 2010)

am looking at using for a first cycle, just wondering if there have been good results for other users.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 25, 2010)

Built said:


> The reason it's used on women and kids is because it's not particularly androgenic. Trust me, women can (and do) use the big-boy drugs; it's not dangerous for us, it's just really, really virilizing.
> 
> Anavar isn't very androgenic.
> 
> ...



Marry me ?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 25, 2010)

littleboyblue2 said:


> hey everyone i would like to take a anavar only cycle i was thinking 60mg ED for 4-6 weeks i know you need a pct my question would be is it ok to run a var only cycle  at the 60 mg ED and anyother helpful info would be great or suggestions
> 
> stats
> age - 19
> ...



I did my first cycle when I was 19. I did the original "Superdrol"
And it did NOT stunt my growth. I kept growing in height for at least a year afterwards. So if I were you, I would do a prohormone instead of a full blown steroid. Because once I dipped into an injectable test cycle, that's when my vertical growth stopped. You probably have 2-3 more years left of growing and development before your growth plates close up. 

So since we can't stop you, choose a light prohormone like Epistane.


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 25, 2010)

Anavar only is high$ and pretty much useless unless you're a woman.Train, diet and study these things for 2-3 more yrs,and then run some test with the proper pct.Just think you'll still be able to procreate, and if it's a girl name it after Built for saving your nads.


----------



## the durf23 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm getting ready to hop on Anavar 75mg a day. Liquid Tamox ok for PCT? I'm 23, 6-3 about 190lbs. Just looking for some advice and trying to get rid of belly fat and cut up. Let me know, thanks

 PS. should i bump it up to 80mg a day? and should I take creatine with it?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 30, 2012)

SenorBlumpkin said:


> go to AM



haha. Them fags at am love the oral only cycles. I got negged into the red on am for talking about injectables.. Bunch of derpy deerps over there.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 30, 2012)

the durf23 said:


> I'm getting ready to hop on Anavar 75mg a day. Liquid Tamox ok for PCT? I'm 23, 6-3 about 190lbs. Just looking for some advice and trying to get rid of belly fat and cut up. Let me know, thanks
> 
> PS. should i bump it up to 80mg a day? and should I take creatine with it?



I'm pretty sure that var increases the production of creatine. So takn it on cycle will allow your muscles to retain more water. And thats where the strength comes from. And bump it to 100mg ed.


----------



## the durf23 (Jul 30, 2012)

You sure 100mg wouldn't damage or anything in the long run? Ive had buddys take it like 50mg/60mg and gain a lot.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 30, 2012)

this threads bringing em all out of the woodwork. 3 dif posters doing Var only cycles? wtf?   If your hell bent on doing an oral only at least do one that will give you results like M1T.

But for my advice anyone thinking about doin a Var only cycle, keep studying and doing your homework. I also thought I would gain 15 lbs off a 4 week oral Primo cycle, then I did research.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Your going with gp ? Anyway your right your going to do what you want anyway. No hard feelins they are just trying to give you some advice. You should just get some test an run it at 400 mg a week. Two shots a week and some nolva. But for the var you should run it at 50-75 for the first couple weeks see how you feel then bump if necessary. You may see good results with a lower dose. And it is not as harsh like many said so I would run it 6-8 weeks. Do some good liver support drink plenty of water an really check your diet. Because your 5200 calories a day and 250 grams of protein from shakes only is bull shit. For two day write down everything you eat an tally up all your macros and see where you stand. Pick a goal during your cycle an stick with it to maximize your gains. Most of these guy preaching have done what your doing that is why they are telling you it's a no go. You live an learn . Hell most of my buddies do oral only dbol and tbol cycles and never run pct. Since they are young they bounce back and keep a good amount of there gains.


----------



## the durf23 (Jul 30, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> this threads bringing em all out of the woodwork. 3 dif posters doing Var only cycles? wtf?   If your hell bent on doing an oral only at least do one that will give you results like M1T.
> 
> But for my advice anyone thinking about doin a Var only cycle, keep studying and doing your homework. I also thought I would gain 15 lbs off a 4 week oral Primo cycle, then I did research.


...............

   It doesnt give results? lol. I have multiple ripped buddys that have had super good gains from just Var. Have you ever done it?


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 31, 2012)

Multiple ripped buddies? Super good gains?  We are def getting scientific.

im sure your super ripped buddies thought they were getting super good gains. I also didnt say you wouldnt get gains, but compared to what it would do with some Test its a completely dif animal. 

My point is, if your going to shut yourself down, why not at least make it worth your while and do it right with some test, then you can finish up with 4-6 weeks of Var to harden up.

Like TheCaptn said   ---->>>>     http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't waste your time with oral's only. After reading this first observation I have is don't waste your time with AAS. Start with a PH first and get your max results from that. Wait until you are a little bit older then go into AAS.

First question I have is what are you doing for liv support, lipids, and PCT? Do you have the money to get the entire cycle at once, including supporting supplements? If not what are you going to do if you can not get your PCT or run out prematurely and can not get more?

If you are hell bent on doing AAS and do not want to waste your time from what I read I would personally do this.

Test P EOD @ 100mg or Test E 400-500 weekly 
Anavar at 50-75 daily

run this for 8 weeks then run nolva.

Ensure you have live support (liv 52 or NAC600 seem to work best for me) and take flax seed and fish oil daily. Your diet also does not add up properly, I honestly thing you can achieve your goals, by just cutting your 5,200 cal diet down.


----------



## the durf23 (Aug 1, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Multiple ripped buddies? Super good gains?  We are def getting scientific.
> 
> im sure your super ripped buddies thought they were getting super good gains. I also didnt say you wouldnt get gains, but compared to what it would do with some Test its a completely dif animal.
> 
> ...




    Tamox good for PCT?


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't associate with people who do var only cycles.


----------



## Johnnyboy004 (Aug 1, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> haha. Them fags at am love the oral only cycles. I got negged into the red on am for talking about injectables.. Bunch of derpy deerps over there.


Haha. I witnessed that in a pro hormone vs injectable thread.  90% of the guys over there use pro hormones. You were making a lot of sense though.   I compared it to major leagues and minor leagues.  If you are gonna get shutdown, why fuck around in the minor leagues.

I would give you some reps but I can't. Can't pm either.  What am I on fucking probation cause I'm new?


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 2, 2012)

Johnnyboy004 said:


> Haha. I witnessed that in a pro hormone vs injectable thread.  90% of the guys over there use pro hormones. You were making a lot of sense though.   I compared it to major leagues and minor leagues.  If you are gonna get shutdown, why fuck around in the minor leagues.
> 
> I would give you some reps but I can't. Can't pm either.  What am I on fucking probation cause I'm new?



Yessir, you gotta go through the team hazing session first.  Now, strip down and let's see that cawk.


----------



## aminoman74 (Aug 2, 2012)

Var wont do much by its self.It may keep you a little harder and keep you from going anti canabolic but thats about it.


----------

